# Siemens Speedstream 4200 firmware update run time error



## SLayTaN (May 17, 2008)

I just upgraded from 8000/384kbps to 20000/512kbps but the speed is the same still. My ISP said they did a check and my modem needed its firmware updated for it to work properly. So I downloaded the file but when I run the update I get a run time error abnormal program termination. Any ideas as to what to do would be very appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You may have the wrong file, since the ISP is telling you you need it, ask them why it doesn't work.


----------



## SLayTaN (May 17, 2008)

Yer I have already had arguements with my provider over the matter and they gave me no help what so ever. They told me to ask Siemens to rectify the situation but Siemens doesn't seem to exist anymore. Looks like I'm gonna need to buy a new modem and drive my 4x4 over the top of the Siemens one to make myself feel better. Provider won't send out a tech guy and they won't replace my modem. Time to research the modem market and buy a kickass one. Thanks anyway.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's a bummer, I think I'd change ISP's.


----------

